# Hmmmmm, I got one.



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

One sunny fall day a man was driving down a country road. In fletch like fashion he was pulled over for looking out of the ordinary in a small southern town. When asked to see his license the man responded "Is there a problem officer?".

The officer in an arrogant tone answered "Yes, there is a problem, you have blood smeared on your rear license plate." "I can explain" said the man in a nervous voice. 

"Would you mind opening the trunk?" said the officer. To which the man agreed.

When the officer opened the trunk he was amazed to see a various assortment of animals. He reached in to the trunk and retrieved a beautiful rooster pheasant, put his nose to it's rear and inhaled deeply. Afterwards he exclaimed, "This is a North Dakota pheasant, Do you have the proper license for this animal?" The man reached in his wallet a pulled out his N. Dakota small game license to satisfy the officers curiousity.

The officer then pulled a big, handsome drake mallard with triple curls and a body as big as a goose. He grabbed it by the feet and took a big wiff of the duck's south end. "This here's a Georgia corn fed mallard. You mean to tell me you got a license and duck stamp for this critter?" To which the man replied "Of course". After showing him the proper documentation for the duck, the man sat down beside the car.

The officer again retrieved one of the animals from the vehicle, this time a snow shoe hare. The officer again, picked it up by it's hind legs, buried his nose in it's butt, and inhaled with all of his might. "This here's a Colorado hare.....Are you gonna sit here and tell me you got a Colorado bunny huntin license?" And of course, the man pulled out the proper documentation for the dead animal. Getting frustrated and slightly amazed at the amount of animals and the fact that the man had the proper licensing for all of them the officer asked "**** boy, where you from?" The man dropped his pants, bent over and said "You tell me!" :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Hmmmmm*

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Hmmmmm*

WOW :shock: . I didn't see that comming.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Hmmmmm*

well now you have my attention where's he from?????????

really i gotta know.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Hmmmmm*

That............is funny


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Hmmmmm*

I thought that just about all the a-holes out there came from california?!?!


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Hmmmmm*

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats funny I heard that one this weekend. Only It was told a little different. It involved a thumb, then a smelling of the thumb.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Thats funny I heard that one this weekend. Only It was told a little different. It involved a thumb, then a smelling of the thumb.


You heard it, or you lived it?

PRO


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Thats funny I heard that one this weekend. Only It was told a little different. It involved a thumb, then a smelling of the thumb.
> ...


Oooooh Nelly! No smiley face on the end of that one!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

funny you should say that, but after going to that carnival last night. If I had the option to go to the carnival or live the joke I would actually consider the latter.  Did you go to that last night pro.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> funny you should say that, but after going to that carnival last night. If I had the option to go to the carnival or live the joke I would actually consider the latter.  Did you go to that last night pro.


I choose the thumb! :shock:

PRO


----------

